# Headed out Wed...



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks like the weather is gonna be nice Wed & Thurs, gonna head out past the edge & do some deep dropping trolling stay the night and maybe try for a sword. N e one planning on going, have any reports, or suggestions of wahoo, mahi, or any other palegics? TAILS UP \III/


----------



## eggs over easy (Jun 1, 2012)

planning on the same out of OB, need two more


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Planning on trolling Thursday but the dang weatherman can't decide what it's going to do.....guess I'll decide Thursday morning. Looks like the nipple/elbow area should be pretty good right now.


----------



## rustyboat (Mar 20, 2013)

i was planning on leaving fort morgan at day light wednesday morning on a rig trolling trip. but the weather keeps changing. what do you guys think about the seas tomorrow?


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Buoy weather and Noaa have it at 3 ft at 5 seconds at Ram Powell. If I were planning a trip I would no go out all the way out to the rigs. The Nipple does not look too bad, doable for a day trip.


----------



## rustyboat (Mar 20, 2013)

i think you are right. the wahoo should be at the nipple or the elbow. thanks for the info.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

We plan on going out Friday. Watching the 2-4ft calm by the Sunday, hopefully. Not sure where yet.


----------



## TinManMike (Oct 26, 2008)

We're still planning on leaving Pensacola Saturday morning for the rigs if the weather looks good. Don't have a warm and fuzzy feeling right now though!


----------

